# Back Home



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi folks. Stayed in Ireland longer than anticipated. Just over two weeks. Tried to stay long enough to check if the sun ever shone but nope. I guess it never does.
But then. Whats wrong with wet and green. Anyhow? What's wrong with the picture below. No prizes for guessing correctly. Saw this in a Hotel bedroom.











Frank


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

what? you don't hardwire small appliances by tucking the wire under the cover plate of a device? 

(probably made more sense than bolting down a $10 light)

ps: welcome back

earlier in the summer you were making thre er plans to come visit the US again. Did you ever do that trip? and if so, did you discover why not to go to Long Island?


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

frank said:


> What's wrong with the picture below. No prizes for guessing correctly. Saw this in a Hotel bedroom.
> 
> Frank


Beige hairdryer and white wallpaper, perchance:whistling2:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Trimix

Did you get the File I sent a couple of weeks ago?

Frank


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

*Brian MD*

Hi Brian.

We were in in the US in July but for 6 days only. 2 days before a weekend and 2 days after. Spent the time in New York except for a couple of nights on a coach tour to Cape May. Should have been a longer trip but the daughter in law decided to have a baby early and rather than not have the trip at all we took the shorter break. Never did find out why not to visit Long Island.

In April next year I shall be in PA to go to the Vintage Radio fair at Kutztown and then some touring afterwards. About 3 weeks in all.

Frank


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

Did you offer to change it for a switched spur or RCD spur ?
Might have got some thing knocked off your bill, do you remember the American sparks that found dryer wired up in the draw


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

frank said:


> Trimix
> 
> Did you get the File I sent a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> Frank


sent you an e mail day before you went to emerald isle. Cannot open as password required


----------

